# [FRANCE] STRASBOURG : "The crossroads of Europe"



## French-Polish_Man67 (Nov 5, 2007)

JMRW said:


> Many of these pictures were taken from my website : http://www.jmrw.com/France/Strasbourg/index.htm
> 
> So maybe you want to visit it.
> 
> JMRW.




Yes, several pictures are from you, I added your website to the favourites, because you have done a great work. So thank you very much.

So everybody can visit this website, you'll see more pictures from this awesome city !


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It definately looks more German than French! Seems a very beautiful city.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

I love it!! It seems very friendly and pleasant to live in. I love such places - big ehough to be called The City, but in human friendly scale, green, connecting new and old. And the river. I wish my city had such, instead of funny stream we got here.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> It definately looks more German than French! Seems a very beautiful city.


Look at Lille (Belgian), Toulouse (Spanish) or Lyon (Italian).
Theses are some of biggest cities of France


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I always really wondered what this city looked like. Very nice looking city, with some great modern structures too.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Brisbaner21 said:


> I always really wondered what this city looked like. Very nice looking city, with some great modern structures too.


It's even nicer in reality than those photos suggest. The rivers dominate the scenery nearly where ever you look, as the main part of the city (downtown I guess) is on an island. various small rivers fan out from the river that surrounds the island. Then of cause there is the mighty Rhein. It's a bit industrial still around there, but they are slowly building more parks, and this is where you cross over to Germany where the urban area continues (though in German style). There are no border posts between the countries, it's just like crossing say the Brisbane river (though wider) and each side is a different country, different food, different language, different shops etc. Though a single currency and no border controls.


----------



## French-Polish_Man67 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> It definately looks more German than French! Seems a very beautiful city.


Yes it's the reality ! that's why, there is a german district.

However, there is a french style too. It's a mix.


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Minato ku said:


> Look at Lille (Belgian *INFLUENCE*), Toulouse (Spanish *INFLUENCE*) or Lyon (Italian *INFLUENCE*).
> Theses are some of biggest cities of France


Allow me to add an important word (you also could say "taste" for example). Or if I follow your idea Paris is what? Mongolian? Pakistani? Tutsi?
Give ma a break please :lol:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^I spoke about *architecture*, not about culture or inhabitants.


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Minato ku said:


> ^^I spoke about *architecture*, not about culture or inhabitants.


I know! That's why I wrote that.
Though places like La Croix Rousse in Lyon, or even the Middle Age Old Town are not italian (assuming that there is ONE italian style, but if you go to Florence, Milan, Naples, and Rome you won't see the same thing everywhere).


----------



## French-Polish_Man67 (Nov 5, 2007)

The 24 Th November, start the famous Christmas Market in Strasbourg.

I'll take some pics, with the illuminations. I wish, I'll post several photos !


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

French-Polish_Man67 said:


> Oh, no unfortunetaly....it's my dream to climb to the top of the cathedral
> (142 meters) but it's close
> 
> Indeed, lot of people have commited suicides at the top of the cathedral, so they closed this part, to the visits.
> ...


I know those top steps were scary. Nothing to stop you if you fell off them and the views were stunning.


----------



## French-Polish_Man67 (Nov 5, 2007)

Today, i'll take myself several photos from the old town.

So today or tomorrow you'll see theses photos.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## French-Polish_Man67 (Nov 5, 2007)

So I've taken some pics from the new Tramway's line (Line E)

a little from the christmas Market, the Main train station (renovated).

Next week i'll take photos from christmas market ( and not only from the illuminations).

Enjoy ! 































































































































































*-The Tramway's Line E and the European Buildings:*









































































































































































































































*-Under, in, and surrounding the Train Station :*




















































































































































*- Christmas Illuminations : *


----------



## French-Polish_Man67 (Nov 5, 2007)

*The place Kleber before : *






















*And now :*


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Very nice city but your night photo are not very great.


----------



## French-Polish_Man67 (Nov 5, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> Very nice city but your night photo are not very great.


Yeah i know...sorry for the quality... There was no lights in somes places, i've taken the photos. Unfortunately i've taken these photos during and after the sunset lol


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

A very interesting city, if occasionally disconcerting. I really enjoyed it though.

I remember when so many of us (people in the group I was in) turned a corner onto a street with an incredible view up to Notre Dame de Strasbourg and we were all emotionally overcome.

Although Notre Dame de Paris is more friendly and pleasant looking, Notre Dame de Strasbourg is breathtaking-- HUGE and the craftmanship of the exterior blows one away.

You've captured some great shots. Thanks for posting them!!!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

thryve said:


> A very interesting city, if occasionally disconcerting. I really enjoyed it though.


In what way do you find it occasionally disconcerting?


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg Straßburg par risotto al caviale, sur Flickr










http://www.archi-strasbourg.org/?archiAffichage=imageDetail&archiIdImage=2460&archiRetourAffichage=evenement&archiRetourIdName=idEvenement&archiRetourIdValue=1293&formatPhoto=petit









http://www.archi-strasbourg.org/photo-detail-7_rue_saint_leon_tribunal-republique_strasbourg-3847-evenement-idEvenement-1293-adresse6.html









http://www.archi-strasbourg.org/?archiAffichage=imageDetail&archiIdImage=7260&archiRetourAffichage=evenement&archiRetourIdName=idEvenement&archiRetourIdValue=3453&formatPhoto=petit



Strasbourg Straßburg par risotto al caviale, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg par notfrancois, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, dans la Petite France. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


Strasbourg - Hôpital Civil par AlexSven, sur Flickr


Les toits de Strasbourg par Cone of Cold, sur Flickr


Les toits de Strasbourg par Cone of Cold, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the photos....Strasbourg is beautiful...:cheers:


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg, la façade occidentale de la Cathédrale Notre Dame de Strasbourg par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


2010-101129 par bubbahop, sur Flickr


Place Gutenberg par Spiterman, sur Flickr


Strasbourg 21.08.10 019 par Alex Jilitsky, sur Flickr


Strasbourg 21.08.10 020 par Alex Jilitsky, sur Flickr


Strasbourg France par Andrew and Sarah's Travels, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

place Broglie par Patrick Müller, sur Flickr


Opéra & place Broglie par Patrick Müller, sur Flickr










http://www.archi-strasbourg.org/?ar...ment&archiRetourIdValue=204&formatPhoto=petit










http://www.archi-strasbourg.org/?ar...ment&archiRetourIdValue=204&formatPhoto=petit



IMGP0838 par gpoïnt, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Alsace, Bas-Rhin, Strasbourg, " Petite France " par Vincent Desjardins, sur Flickr


Strasburgo, zona Petite France par mat738, sur Flickr


Au Pont St Martin in Petite France par Foto Martien, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, maisons à colombages dans la Petite France. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr



Strasbourg. Maisons à colombages. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great updates!!!! :banana:


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for comments


Coldplay Viva la vida tour Zenith Strasbourg Europe -26 par Kmeron, sur Flickr


Coldplay Viva la vida tour Zenith Strasbourg Europe -150 par Kmeron, sur Flickr



Strasbourg, l’hôtel du Département. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr



Ville par A_mateur, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, le musée d’Art Moderne et Contemporain. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Cathédrale Strasbourg par Jetou, sur Flickr


Cathédrale de Strasbourg par Creeping.D, sur Flickr


Cathédrale de Strasbourg (by night) par ricofqm, sur Flickr


oeuvre_nd_cathedrale_strasbourg par xsalto, sur Flickr


strasbourg, cathédrale (2) par antonikon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg par no_use_for_a_name, sur Flickr


Place du Marche Gayot par mikeintokyo, sur Flickr



kDSC03221 par g-i-l-l-12, sur Flickr


Place du Marché Gayot par lmzr, sur Flickr


img_5977.f par twen, sur Flickr


img_5978.f par twen, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Another art nouveau building in Strasbourg par phil the librarian, sur Flickr









http://www.archi-strasbourg.org/photo-detail-56_allee_de_la_robertsau_orangerie_strasbourg-2553-evenement-idEvenement-60-adresse46.html


Best art nouveau building in Strasbourg, by Routard's judgement par phil the librarian, sur Flickr


strasbourg_maison_egyptienne par sandrineags, sur Flickr


Strasbourg - Hôtel Brion par cercamon, sur Flickr


Zum Wynhaenel par cercamon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Parlement Européen (Strasbourg-Bas Rhin) par jerome perrachon, sur Flickr


Strasbourg - Bas-Rhin par voyageur85, sur Flickr


Le Parlement européen à Strasbourg sous un ciel hivernal par lameije, sur Flickr


Parlement Européen par gpoïnt, sur Flickr


Parlement Europeen Strasbourg par SebZlap, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Rue de la Chaine par zoreil, sur Flickr


Rue Gutenberg par zoreil, sur Flickr


strasbourg_02 par fabely_67, sur Flickr


Strasbourg 21.08.10 066 par Alex Jilitsky, sur Flickr


Strasbourg 21.08.10 101 par Alex Jilitsky, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg, l’Ancienne Douane vue du Pont du Corbeau. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


Strasbourg par Jean-Michel Priaux, sur Flickr


IMG_1764_3_2_tonemapped musée oeuvre Notre Dame par xsalto, sur Flickr



Strasbourg, façade Renaissance peinte en trompe l’œil. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


Musee Historique de la Ville de Strasbourg par pandrcutts, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, la maison Lauth, XVIe siècle. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

It's such a gorgeous city! Love that french/german mix.


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Republique /02 par Tot0k, sur Flickr


Palais du Rhin / Palace of the Rhine Strasbourg par McIvory, sur Flickr


Palais du Rhin / Palace of the Rhine Strasbourg par McIvory, sur Flickr


Strasbourg Mars 2008 - 089 par MikaelDorian, sur Flickr



Palais du Rhin, Place de la République, Strasbourg par pandrcutts, sur Flickr


Strasbourg 21.08.10 086 par Alex Jilitsky, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Rue de la Haute Montée, Strasbourg par pandrcutts, sur Flickr


strasbourg_11 par dtra87, sur Flickr


View of tram and city from our hotel par wandamarie, sur Flickr









http://www.archi-strasbourg.org









http://www.archi-strasbourg.org









http://www.archi-strasbourg.org


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

balcon par Secre Tary, sur Flickr



Estrasburgo - Arquitetura geral par hgdeleu, sur Flickr


IMG_5723 par sandrineags, sur Flickr


IMG_5726 par sandrineags, sur Flickr



Quartier allemand - Strasbourg 2009 par voyages, voyages, sur Flickr



IMG_5805 par quistian, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Palais des Rohans Strasbourg par crabouda, sur Flickr


IMG_1939_8_7_tonemapped par xsalto, sur Flickr


Palais des ROHAN STRASBOURG Musées par J-N Strasbourg, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, Palais Rohan par Oncle Bernard, sur Flickr


Palais Rohan par Mister Bing, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg France par Andrew and Sarah's Travels, sur Flickr


Place du marché aux cochons de lait par Rémi LEBLOND, sur Flickr


Place du Vieux marché aux cochons de lait, Strasbourg, France par gbatistini, sur Flickr


On rue du Maroquin par rosebennet, sur Flickr


Rue Du Maroquin par Lenifoti, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

La petite france par Ac Viajeros, sur Flickr


Strb-n1 par norbert2.0, sur Flickr


Petite France, Strasbourg par Clickor, sur Flickr


La bohemia de la Petite France par manolovega, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, Petite France, vue sur le quai de la Bruche. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, la flèche de la Cathédrale vue de la Petite France. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

The Barrage Vauban in Strasbourg par borra, sur Flickr


cathedral par nothing, sur Flickr


Alsace31/12 cliché par declicjardin, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, vue des Galeries du Printemps par Alain Rueff, sur Flickr


Vue aérienne Strasbourg par Ksquette, sur Flickr


Alsace : Strasbourg par M Barbéro, sur Flickr


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

One of the most charming cities of Europe. I luv so much the mix of arquitheture.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful updates....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Cour du Corbeau (Rabenhof) - Strasbourg par sigi-sunshine, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, la Cour du Corbeau restaurée. XVIème siècle. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, la Cour du Corbeau restaurée. XVIème siècle. par ctruongngoc, sur Flickr


STRASBOURG 6 par geoterranaute, sur Flickr


Strasbourg par Smeets Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Gorgeous! This thread needs more photos! :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Very beautiful city!


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg Station par Shy Endeavour, sur Flickr


Gingerbread shop in Strasbourg par Shy Endeavour, sur Flickr


Strasbourg Cathedral par chitarita, sur Flickr


Christmas decorations in Strasbourg, France par Shy Endeavour, sur Flickr


Strasbourg par Shy Endeavour, sur Flickr


Streets of Strasbourg par chitarita, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

One of the largest firs (a real, not plastic) illuminated in the world. (more than NYC :troll: )


Marché de Noël par tauma, sur Flickr








[/url] Sapin de Noël par antoinekister, sur Flickr[/IMG]










par Oxy-88, sur Flickr


Marché de Noël par tauma, sur Flickr


Décoration par antoinekister, sur Flickr


----------



## skymex20 (May 9, 2009)

Amazing city, I think it's the most beautiful city around the world. Je veux y aller.


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Very unsual, very special, to visit... yes. Perhaps not the most beautiful, there are so many city in the world, with their speficity. 


Illuminations Strasbourg 2011 par Edouard55, sur Flickr


Illuminations Strasbourg 2011 par Edouard55, sur Flickr


Petite France par antoinekister, sur Flickr


Illuminations Strasbourg 2011 par Edouard55, sur Flickr



PB265997 par 諾雅爾菲, sur Flickr


PB265909 par 諾雅爾菲, sur Flickr




le matin - vue depuis ma fenêtre par Clochette87, sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful Strasbourg.....:cheers:


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg Gare par CLF Studio (Fclaria), sur Flickr


Place de l'homme de fer par Erasosthene, sur Flickr


Marché de Noël de Strasbourg par Edouard55, sur Flickr



IMG_8584 par è«¾é›…çˆ¾è�², sur Flickr


IMG_8571 par è«¾é›…çˆ¾è�², sur Flickr




PB265881 par 諾雅爾菲, sur Flickr



PB265871 par 諾雅爾菲, sur Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMG_8563 par 諾雅爾菲, sur Flickr


Illuminations Strasbourg 2011 par Edouard55, sur Flickr



Marché de Noël Strasbourg par Edouard55, sur Flickr


Marché de Noël Strasbourg par Edouard55, sur Flickr









sans_titre par marconnector, sur Flickr









sans_titre par marconnector, sur Flickr










sans_titre par marconnector, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

...


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg par Rin Senya, sur Flickr


Strasbourg - Marché de Noël par Petitlouis, sur Flickr


Strasbourg par Rin Senya, sur Flickr


strasbourg noël par Brin de web, sur Flickr


strasbourg noël par Brin de web, sur Flickr


Strasbourg - Marché de Noël 17 par Pathien, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Giljean Klein









Giljean Klein









http://www.archi-strasbourg.org









http://www.archi-strasbourg.org









http://www.archi-strasbourg.org


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

IMGP1750 par Maxens, sur Flickr



IMGP1746 par Maxens, sur Flickr



IMGP1747 par Maxens, sur Flickr



Parc de l'Orangerie - Strasbourg par 


City Walking 2 par Akira67, sur Flickr



Krutenau par isabelnouv, sur Flickr
sigi-sunshine, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg - L'esplanade par isobrown, sur Flickr


ESP par gnikoner, sur Flickr


STRASBOURG--1062 at Esplanade OB par milantram, sur Flickr


- par Nicolas∆J, sur Flickr











Strasbourg Esplanade par Freddycat1, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Strasbourg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the superb updates from Strasbourg....:cheers:


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Boulevard par Eugene Regis, sur Flickr


[Group 7]-IMG_1315_IMG_1317-3 images par xsalto, sur Flickr




Temple romain ? par silv_eric, sur Flickr



1901 A par drislyes, sur Flickr











Strasbourg par tshlee, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Ji-Elle









Ji-Elle









http://www.archi-strasbourg.org/









Ji-Elle









Ji-Elle









Ji-Elle


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

school of decorative arts par woowoowoo, sur Flickr









école supérieur des arts décoratifs par intima-photo, sur Flickr









©1993-2011 Frank Derville : Art Nouveau around the world









©1993-2011 Frank Derville : Art Nouveau around the world











©1993-2011 Frank Derville : Art Nouveau around the world


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg par claude.lina, sur Flickr









Strasbourg par claude.lina, sur Flickr









Strasbourg par claude.lina, sur Flickr









Strasbourg par claude.lina, sur Flickr









Strasbourg par claude.lina, sur Flickr









Strasbourg par claude.lina, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Ji-Elle









Christina









Ji-Elle









Ji-Elle









Ecelan









RauschenbachJM


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg - France par xsalto, sur Flickr












Institutions Européennes par Germanboybordeaux, sur Flickr


Strasbourg par Jamie Barras, sur Flickr


Strasbourg par Jamie Barras, sur Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

strasbourg is so amazing! it's hard to decide which one of the french cities to visit once you've been in paris... :cheers:


----------



## Gregule (Feb 21, 2010)

Hapower said:


> Temple romain ? par silv_eric, sur Flickr


C'est l'octroi situé en face d'arte (que la chaine a d'ailleurs acquis récemment pour y implanter des services administratifs), non ?

> http://strasbourg.creacast.tv/files/2012-02-20/deliberations/2012-02-20_08.pdf


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Gregule => Exactement.



Strasbourg City II par Bastien Audibert, sur Flickr


DSC_2129.jpg par kling philippe, sur Flickr





IMG_1161 par photo fabien, sur Flickr



IMG_1124 par photo fabien, sur Flickr



Sans titre de par vkosmala, sur Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

looks like germany this place


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg look like to a rhenan city, with french and german inffluence. 


Strasbourg : Capital of Christmas !
The most illumined city in Europe, the most visited Christmas market in France, the oldest Christmas market in France (One of oldest in Europe, since 1570), the tallest illuminated real Christmas tree in Europe (Not a "Sponge Bob" tree...)



City of Christmas par aliey photo, sur Flickr


Capital of Christmas par werner boehm *, sur Flickr


Blue trees par aliey photo, sur Flickr


Strasbourg, France, 15.12.2012 par Qui.Tran, sur Flickr


plastic bag Christmas par werner boehm *, sur Flickr


Galeries Lafayette par Alexandre Prévot, sur Flickr


----------



## Wernyhora (Dec 20, 2012)

Hapower said:


> school of decorative arts par woowoowoo, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique ces décors, et aussi les photos de Strasbourg la nuit, j'adore. Merci. (je suis tombé sur ce thread à travers le lien dans ta signature  )

Très interessant ce mélange de style francais et allemand :banana:


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Je suis content que ma signature serve à quelque chose. ^^











cathedrale

La cathédrale de Strasbourg (3 photos) - (EXPLORE # 43) par Philippe Haumesser Photographies, sur Flickr



Thinking outside the box par European Parliament, sur Flickr



2007-09-22 Strasbourg 185 par dks-spezial, sur Flickr



Cour Européenne des Droits de l'Homme par Alexandre Prévot, sur Flickr



Strasbourg par rozlutun, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg train station par holzman-pictures, sur Flickr



Amphithéâtre Michel Debré par Alexandre Prévot, sur Flickr








Cité de la musique et de la danse - Strasbourg par sigi-sunshine, sur Flickr


Passerelle des deux rives - Kehl / Strasbourg par sigi-sunshine, sur Flickr


Slam Dunk The Funk - Strasbourg par sigi-sunshine, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

next page


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

Strasbourg : New "Printemps"


Printemps #3 par shift.A, sur Flickr



Printemps #6 par shift.A, sur Flickr


Printemps #1 par shift.A, sur Flickr


Printemps #4 par shift.A, sur Flickr


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

New "Place du Château"


DSCF8215 par Patrick Müller, sur Flickr


DSCF8216 par Patrick Müller, sur Flickr


Strasbourg by night - Place de la cathédrale par Zuttamo, sur Flickr


_DSC3479_DxO par Alexandre Dolique, sur Flickr

--

Strasbourg by night - Place Kléber par Zuttamo, sur Flickr


Place Benjamin Zix, Strasbourg par emcijivy, sur Flickr


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

By Jérôme Cousin









By Jérôme Cousin


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

by Citiesoflights


----------

